# quick temperature question for baby bunnies



## flemish lops

Well its finally spring and the temperatures are falling instead of rising  . Does anyone know if baby bunnies can stay warm in 0 degree weather?


----------



## rabbitlady4433

I had a litter in the middle of the bad snow and ice storms a few months ago and it got well below freezing and sometimes, below 0.  All survived.  I think that it depends on how good the nest building went and weather or not they pull enough fur.  You should be fine in this weather.


----------



## flemish lops

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I had a litter in the middle of the bad snow and ice storms a few months ago and it got well below freezing and sometimes, below 0.  All survived.  I think that it depends on how good the nest building went and weather or not they pull enough fur.  You should be fine in this weather.


Thanks, this is my first time breeding rabbits in this cold of a weather. I usually breed them when its warmer.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

I lost an entire litter of seven English Spot kits just about a week ago to warmer temperatures than 0*F because the mother wasn't very good at taking care of them. 

She had them on the floor of the cage instead of in the nest box, so I had to scoop them up as they were being born (weird how she went while I was out there) and create a nest for them. She didn't pull any fur so I had to yank some off her myself (which didn't make her very happy to say the least) and fluff it up around them.

She just didn't cover them back up and they got too cold and passed. 

She was definitely feeding them... I'm just so sad that it had to happen to her and her babies... I had an all marked litter, and I can't get the same pairing again since the buck was eaten. :/
Anyway, I know rabbits can survive colder temperatures, but probably only if the mother is good at her job.

I hope your litter fairs better than mine!


----------



## flemish lops

Im sorry to hear what happened with your english spots  . 
The mother rabbit for my kits is a first timer. She is doing pretty good with here first litter, except she does not cover them back up when shes done feeding them. The kits are about 2 and a half weeks old now so they finally have some fur to keep them warm at night.(the babies are always uncovered when I go to check on them in the morning so im guessing momma feeds them at night)


----------



## rabbitlady4433

I actually got to see my doe nursing while I was doing chores early this morning, it was so cool.  I've never actually witnessed it before.  Totally made my day.


----------

